# Cavalier Baltimore Bottle



## bottlerocket (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello,
 I recovered this bottle and would like some information on it. It is a 3OZ bottle and embossed on the bottom is CAVALIER BALTIMORE 3 OZ.
 It has a place for a screw type cap and it is clear glass.
 Can I get some information as to the age and contents used in this bottle. 
 Thank You


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 13, 2013)

Not sure the age but pretty sure it was a shoe polish.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 13, 2013)

Steve nailed it.




From.


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you. Love the labeled bottles too.


----------

